# what brand of plow was this?



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

in town i use to see a plow on a chevy truck. it had a orange poly blade on steel frame. but it had a plow frame on truck all year style non min mounts. the plow blade had a ram on each corner to alow for control of the blades pitch /rool. or you could set it up for big left or big right kick like the big dump truck style plows. 

i was just looking for some info and manuf of the plow. thanks.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Frink made one...*

Frink or Everest had one, I think they called it "Reverse a cast" or something like that...We had/have larger versions on work trucks.
Since Frink went Bankrupt to avoid a mega fund cleanup bill here is the new version...
http://www.wausau-everest.com/model.php?id=52
Fish around their site you should find one.I know there was a 9' listed.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

im not real positive, but didnt arctic have something like that a while back?


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

*I Got One Of Those*

I'm not sure exactly what type you saw but i have one similer to the picture above its called a Frink TRAC 108. Mine is a 9 footer and has two pistons on the ends. Great plow! Alot of guys stop to ask me what it is and where i got it. When i tell them what they cost new(about $5000) they quickly loose thier idea of buying one. It came with my truck when i bought it and because of all the hydraulic lines and need of cental hydraulics it dos'nt really have any resale value. It is Very heavy but can really scrape and throw the snow.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

dlnimsy;348881 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what type you saw but i have one similer to the picture above its called a Frink TRAC 108. Mine is a 9 footer and has two pistons on the ends. Great plow! Alot of guys stop to ask me what it is and where i got it. When i tell them what they cost new(about $5000) they quickly loose thier idea of buying one. It came with my truck when i bought it and because of all the hydraulic lines and need of cental hydraulics it dos'nt really have any resale value. It is Very heavy but can really scrape and throw the snow.


do you have any pics of it? sounds awesome!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

non of those listed were it. this was on a 88-up ifs gm truck 3/4 ton or 1 ton 8lug.


----------

